

Google vs. Bing: Bing holds its own in search-off - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/edwardbaig/2009-07-01-google-vs-Bing_N.htm

======
ScottWhigham
Wow - 3.5 stars for both search engines will get a lot of people to take a
look at bing.

